# Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?



## albifisch (15. September 2015)

Hallo,
kennt sich hier jemand aus was die Technik von den neuen Suzukimotoren angeht.
Mein neues Aluboot kann 30 PS vertragen, nun habe ich aber gehört das der 25er völlig baugleich ist. Und ich somit etwas Geld sparen kann.
Was ist denn nun dran an der Geschichte, es muss ja einen Grund geben warum Suzuki den 30er entwickelt hat.
Und wenn ja, ist der Unterschied in der Praxis wirklich den höheren Preis wert ?#c

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

ja der 25ps Motor ist der selbe wie der 30ps Motor ...
denke er ist bloß gedrosselt durch das Motorsteuergerät wie bei den 15/20ps Serie ..ab 2016 die neuen sind zb. 9,9/15/20 ps der selbe Motor ..selbes Gewicht bloß anders gedrosselt 
bei meinem ist zb. der 40/50/60ps der selbe Motor :vik:


----------



## albifisch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

Danke Don-Machmut,
ist denn der Unterschied auf dem Wasser zwischen 25 und 30 denn so groß ?


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

Kommt auf das Boot Zuladung usw. an ..Ich persönlich fahre lieber mit mehr ps. dreiviertel Gas als mit einem schwachen Motor volle Umdrehungen #6
Schon auf jeden Fall den Motor und erhöht die Laufleistung 
Fünf ps mehr sind fünf ps mehr am Boot Reserve |uhoh:

Auf jeden Fall ist der Suzuki keine schlechten Motor :vik:
ich hab mit dem DF60A ein Durchschnittsverbrauch von 6,6 Lt. die Stunde auf 121 Betriebsstunden letztes Jahr gehabt #6


----------



## albifisch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

Ja ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie du, wenn an dem Boot schon 30 PS rankönnen sollte man das schon ausnutzen.


----------



## Blaupause (16. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

Ich habe den Suzuki DF90A bei mir dran, bin auch top zufrieden, was Sparsamkeit, Lautstärke und Fahreigenschaften angeht. 

Nimm auf jeden Fall den 30er, damit ersparst du dir die doofen Gedanken á la "hätte ich mal den größeren genommen", jedesmal, wenn du etwas mehr Gepäck im Boot mitnimmst oder das Wetter rau ist und du Leistung brauchst um vorwärts zu kommen. Das ist eine psychologische Sache, die einem den Spaß verderben kann. 

Der Spritverbrauch wird bei beiden Motoren gleich sein.


----------



## albifisch (16. September 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DF25/DF30 ATL ?*

Wenn man Suzuki glauben kann, ist der neue 30er der leichteste seiner Klasse, von allen Herstellern.
Dann wirds der wohl werden.|supergri

Gruß
Albifisch


----------

